# Big Breeze In De



## TLC+3 (Oct 11, 2006)

We just spent a long weekend at Delaware Seashore State Park. Thursday night a string of thunderstorms came rolling through, starting about 8:30. I saw the first one approaching in the distance across the bay, and started to batten down the hatches, roll up the awning and put everything that could blow away inside. I didn't know this at the time, but the storm was packing 60 MPH winds. It was some storm. At one point, the wind lifted the Outback up. The tongue jack slid off the timber block and we came down on the stabilizer jacks. (I need to replace the front ones now). Wind blown rain went straight through the seal around the side slide. And somehow, the screws for one of the clamps that hold the rear slide tight against the back wall pulled out. Maybe the wind pushed the rear slide and it pried the screws loose. We got off easy though. Lots of folks lost awnings. The guy behind us did not have his wheels chocked an spun around like a weather vane. Fortunately he had drilled a hole in his timber block to receive his tongue jack, so he didn't slip off the block.

So we learned a few good lessons. Always chock your wheels, even on level ground. Pay attention to the weather. I'll be switching to a metal pad under my tongue jack. And roll up the awning.

After that, the weather was perfect the rest of the weekend. We had a great time. There are no trees and the sites are short, but it was a quiet campground and you could walk to the beach. We had a great view of the bay and the kids had fun. What more could you want?

- Tim


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I like your attitude!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

And am glad that you made it through the storms with out any bad damage. Let me know the next time you are coming to my state and I will see if I can cancel the big winds!!!!

That is a nice campground but you are right...there are NO trees!!!

Gary


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Guess your not in Kansas anymore, Toto....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> Guess your not in Kansas anymore, Toto....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW!! Little State w/ BIG WINDS!!! (Gary, were you fire starting again?)

Glad to hear you, your family and your Outback are all OK. Sounds like it was a good thing there aren't any trees....


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Oh no - we were at the Delaware Seashore Park from Monday until Thursday morning. Guess it was good that we left when we did. On Thursday morning I was walking my dog past the little office and I overheard a camper telling the office person that he planned on riding out the storm so evidently this camper was closely watching the weather forecast for the day. Our friends who have camped there for many years have instructed us to always put our awning in at night as the winds change rapidly there as well as to put our awning in when leaving the campground. That is always good advice. We definitely agree about chocking wheels. Hopefully we'll run into you on one of our trips. Glad all is okay.


----------



## TLC+3 (Oct 11, 2006)

outbacknjack said:


> Oh no - we were at the Delaware Seashore Park from Monday until Thursday morning.


We just missed you. We rolled in around 1:00. There were a couple of other Outbacks in the campground over the weekend, but we never got the chance to meet any of them. We head over to Delmarva about once a month to camp and enjoy the beach, so maybe our paths will cross again.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

We left around noon. There was an Outback on the front row on the bay side- a 28RSDS - My husband was talking to him and trying to recruit him to the Outbackers group. Darn - would have enjoyed talking with another Outbacker. Hopefully we'll run into each other soon. We've camped there a few times now - really nice beach. Enjoy what's left of summer!
-Hope


----------



## TLC+3 (Oct 11, 2006)

The 28RSDS was still there Thursday night. They were one of the ones that lost an awning. We were a couple of sites down from them at the corner - nice view with nothing between us and the bay on two sides. Of course, there was nothing between us and the wind coming off the bay either. I'd still recommend that site though - #338.


----------

